# The New Limewire



## cary schellie (Aug 3, 2011)

has anyone here tried spotify, its like limewire but u dont have to wait to download, its instant and free, idk how they do it. I belive its gonna be the next new hot thing. Ive been so happy to here songs i thought id never hear again when all the file sharing got banned. u must have an invite to join


----------



## sync0s (Aug 3, 2011)

Just limewire got shut down. Any other program that used the gnutella network (the same p2p network limewire used) is still running. That network sucked anyways, use torrents.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

why do u have to have invite


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 3, 2011)

idk why the invite, u can request one and they send it to ur email. its pretty sweet though, why pay for music? so i can fuel artist drug addictions or help pay for gold plated toilet seats


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> idk why the invite, u can request one and they send it to ur email. its pretty sweet though, why pay for music? so i can fuel artist drug addictions or help pay for gold plated toilet seats


ok cool i been needing to load some new muzak
i thought by invite u meant u had to have a member invite u 
please pm me a link bro i needz some new jams bad havent been able to do shit since limewire shut down


----------



## fabfun (Aug 3, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> idk why the invite, u can request one and they send it to ur email. its pretty sweet though, why pay for music? so i can fuel artist drug addictions or help pay for gold plated toilet seats


no i agree save the money for our own gold plated toilet seats and our addictions 

or save it to buy blank cds to burn music on


----------



## heir proctor (Aug 4, 2011)

I got an invite to Spotify when it first hit the US. Meh. I like owning the music. Being able to put it on my mp3 player and listen to it anywhere. They do have a good selection but there are commercials, and you are limited to only like (24?) or so hours of listening a month. Limewire always sucked. Torrents are okay. There are much better methods to download free music though.

Spotify is great to have though. I use it to listen to music before I actually download the album.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 4, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> I got an invite to Spotify when it first hit the US. Meh. I like owning the music. Being able to put it on my mp3 player and listen to it anywhere. They do have a good selection but there are commercials, and you are limited to only like (24?) or so hours of listening a month. Limewire always sucked. Torrents are okay. There are much better methods to download free music though.
> 
> Spotify is great to have though. I use it to listen to music before I actually download the album.


well dont hold out tell us some please


----------



## heir proctor (Aug 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well dont hold out tell us some please


Mediafire. You can find albums that don't have torrents and they download much quicker.


----------



## CanadianDank (Aug 4, 2011)

VUZE! Torrenting with a almost limewire like set up, search within the program etc.


----------



## The Ruiner (Aug 6, 2011)

No one has a moral quandary with stealing? 

If you worked your butt off to produce a bad ass crop, you wouldnt mind other people just taking it? What the fuck?

Support music, or given the musical inclinations of most here - dont.


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 6, 2011)

thank God you people created this thread..

I've been using torrents lately.. Piratebay.org was my fav... but there's been too many trojans and other malware floating around that network.

I had decided to go back to using a LimeWire Peer-2-Peer (P2P) network.. but couldn't find any new ones available.. that really worked.


appreciate it, as I also need to upgrade my music folders.


peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 6, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> No one has a moral quandary with stealing?
> 
> If you worked your butt off to produce a bad ass crop, you wouldnt mind other people just taking it? What the fuck?
> 
> Support music, or given the musical inclinations of most here - dont.



No, no... not really. Not when the musicians are making millions of dollars... no, not at all my friend. 

Works on the same principal as... for example, someone paying for gas.. when its free *(theoretically speaking)* at a different station just down the road.


peace.


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 6, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> No one has a moral quandary with stealing?
> 
> If you worked your butt off to produce a bad ass crop, you wouldnt mind other people just taking it? What the fuck?
> 
> Support music, or given the musical inclinations of most here - dont.


ya i'm sure 50 cent is eating ramans, i better start paying


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess how they make money on this site is they charge 10 bucks a month if u wanna load it to ur mp3 or iphone, thats still worth it i can plug my ipad right into my car radio. It not like itunes or bull shit like it, they have hard to find bootlegs, remix ect. The sweet thing there is no download time its instant. Im just saying its worth checking out


----------



## brandon. (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of Spotify. I thought it was a good service at first, but I can't stand not owning my collection of music.

Not to mention, with Spotify and other services we are at the mercy of the record companies. So when the record companies get a bug up their ass and decided to start charging spotify higher rates, they'll have to pay it. If not, the record companies will revoke their rights to play their music legally. In turn, we're going to see a price jump.

As crooked as the record industry is, I'm putting my official prediction in writing. Within a year of the Spotify launch, there will be a price jump because of the record companies.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Aug 6, 2011)

CanadianDank said:


> *VUZE!* Torrenting with a almost limewire like set up, search within the program etc.


This^ 

Never heard of spotify but if it's anything like Limewire, KaZaa, frostwire, ect..it's usually very easy to get viruses using these programs. Private/invite only torrent comunnities are the best. There is virtually a zero percent chance of the files infecting your computer using these pseudo-private p2p torrent communities (torrent trackers) becuase all the torrents will be reviewed by users who dl them and if they contain any malware, the user who upploaded would most be banned. It's similar to sites like pirate bay, only its a more tight-knit, secure comminity. Waffles.fm is a good one I know of. I'm sure there are many more music trackers out there just not sure of the names; IP Torrents is a good tracker for pretty much everything: music, movies, tv shows, documents, porn, ebooks and whatever else. Agian, access is granted on an invite only system.
Then once you have access to the tracker use programs like Vuze, UTorrent, BitTorrent to download.


----------



## brandon. (Aug 6, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> This^
> 
> Never heard of spotify but if it's anything like Limewire, KaZaa, frostwire, ect..it's usually very easy to get viruses using these programs. Private/invite only torrent comunnities are the best. There is virtually a zero percent chance of the files infecting your computer using these pseudo-private p2p torrent communities (torrent trackers) becuase all the torrents will be reviewed by users who dl them and if they contain any malware, the user who upploaded would most be banned. It's similar to sites like pirate bay, only its a more tight-knit, secure comminity. Waffles.fm is a good one I know of. I'm sure there are many more music trackers out there just not sure of the names; IP Torrents is a good tracker for pretty much everything: music, movies, tv shows, documents, porn, ebooks and whatever else. Agian, access is granted on an invite only system.
> Then once you have access to the tracker use programs like Vuze, UTorrent, BitTorrent to download.


It's nothing like any of those. It's a completely legal way to stream any music you want. Imagine iTunes with almost any song imaginable. You don't download anything, you just stream it. If you pay for it, you can sync the music to your phone (I believe). Way better than any p2p program, still not as good as torrents.

http://spotify.com


----------



## Straight Sativa (Aug 6, 2011)

Interesting. I bet this will put comcast Rhapsody out for good, now that it says it has been intorduced in the USA. But yes as far as actually downloading music, torrents are the safest, most practical way to do it.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 6, 2011)

im using spotify it is NOTHING like limewire. limewire is peer to peer sharing. spotify is a central database that has licenses with all labels to share the music for free. they are funded by those little advertisements and people who pay to not have them on there. it is 100% legal, and is going to replace pandora soon.


----------



## heir proctor (Aug 6, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> No one has a moral quandary with stealing?
> 
> If you worked your butt off to produce a bad ass crop, you wouldnt mind other people just taking it? What the fuck?
> 
> Support music, or given the musical inclinations of most here - dont.


You're trolling right?

How much money do you think the ARTISTS actually get from their record sales.

I never pay for digital albums. 

If I find one I particularly love, I'll buy it on vinyl. 

I support the artists by buying tickets to their shows and buying the merch from time to time.


----------



## heir proctor (Aug 6, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> Interesting. I bet this will put comcast Rhapsody out for good, now that it says it has been intorduced in the USA. But yes as far as actually downloading music, torrents are the safest, most practical way to do it.


FALSE. 

Ever find a super obscure album and it's torrent has 1 or ZERO seeds.

Shit happened to me all the time!!

Fuck that.

Now I've found a way to DL just about any album in existence as a zip file. Downloads in no more than 5 minutes.


----------



## brandon. (Aug 6, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> No one has a moral quandary with stealing?
> 
> If you worked your butt off to produce a bad ass crop, you wouldnt mind other people just taking it? What the fuck?
> 
> Support music, or given the musical inclinations of most here - dont.


You might want to read this: http://www.salon.com/technology/feature/2000/06/14/love

It's a piece written by Courtney Love (yeah I know yuck) about how the record companies scam the fuck out of their artists.


----------



## Straight Sativa (Aug 6, 2011)

heir proctor said:


> FALSE.
> 
> Ever find a super obscure album and it's torrent has 1 or ZERO seeds.
> 
> ...


It's all about finding the right tracker. On the good ones, torrents without seeds for X amount of days get deleted, and the user who uploads will more often than not seed their own torrents. 1 seed may take a while, but hey it's better than not having it on your HD at all.


----------



## ford442 (Aug 7, 2011)

spotify will not be free for long so enjoy it while it lasts - they are just testing the US consumption levels with the free accounts right now. soon you can expect limited hours per month and more incentives to pay $5 or $10 per month for your continued streaming.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Aug 7, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> No one has a moral quandary with stealing?


That's one way to oversimplify a complicated issue!

http://torrentfreak.com/former-google-cio-limewire-pirates-were-itunes-best-customers-110726/


> Merrill, who after his Google stint joined EMI records, revealed that his profiling research at the label found that LimeWire pirates were iTunes biggest customers.
> ...
> But those dirty file-sharing guys had an even dirtier secret. During his stint at EMI, Merrill profiled the behavior of LimeWire users and discovered something rather interesting. Those same file-sharing thieves were also iTunes biggest spenders.
> 
> Thats not theft, thats try-before-you-buy marketing and we werent even paying for it so it makes sense to sue them, Merrill said, while undoubtedly rolling his eyes.


http://torrentfreak.com/suppressed-report-found-busted-pirate-site-users-were-good-consumers-110719/


> But were the sites users all criminals hell-bent on destroying the movie industry? According to a report from Telepolis, a recent study found the reverse was true.
> 
> The study, which was carried out by Society for Consumer Research (GfK), found that users of pirate sites including Kino.to did not fit the copyright lobby-painted stereotype of parasites who take and never give back.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/03/big_content_is_strangling_amer.html


> The ultimate irony in all of this is that if we stop giving the content industries what they want  sweeping, blanket protections  we may actually be doing them a favor. They wanted the VCR banned. It turned out to be one of the most profitable technologies for the movie industry in its history. Ignoring their requests may turn out to be cruel to be kind  instead of focusing on trying to fight the technology, they'll be forced to find ways of profitably embracing it.
> 
> The next generation of technology companies are already starting to shift overseas. Before conceding to any more demands for protection from Big Content, America would do well to consider what it places at risk.


http://torrentfreak.com/artists-dont-think-piracy-hurts-them-financially-110412/


> Through an elaborate survey the [Dutch] Government wanted to find out more about the views of artists on piracy, DRM, and other opportunities and challenges they face in the digital era. The questions covered in this article were answered by nearly 4,000 artists of all ages, including musicians, filmmakers, authors and photographers. The results give a unique insight into the position of artists on this controversial subject.
> ...
> One of the questions dealt with whether the artists think they are being financially harmed by file-sharing. Interestingly, only about 12% of artists completely agree with the statement that file-sharing hurts them (~16% agree). The majority of the artists are not convinced that file-sharing is doing them any financial harm, and some actually think the opposite is true. Whats worth nothing is that higher educated artists in particular believe that file-sharing is doing them no financial harm.


http://chronicle.com/article/My-Battle-With-E-Pirates/127929/


> A lawyer for the press replied quickly, and his main points surprised me. He began by noting that while Web piracy is a problem for all publishers and authors, there is no direct proof that the piracy of any book leads to a decline in sales of the print version. His e-mail noted further that the circulation of pirated copies can in some cases lead to increased overall sales, as the pirated copies create a buzz around a work. Nevertheless, the press expressed confidence that it could have the book removed from the file-sharing Web site, which had cooperated quickly in the past with other takedown requests from the press. The e-mail concluded with a lengthy description of the publisher's commitment to fighting piracy, but it added that most download sites are "not easy to get at."
> ...
> I had become increasingly ambivalent about the situation. Had I just harmed the sales and the scholarly circulation of my work by having the pirated copy removed? The lawyer's had implied that possibility. Was the press's viewpoint an academic appropriation of the proverb "There's no such thing as bad publicity"? I noted that in comparison with other academic presses, my publisher was far more generous in allowing previews of its books on its own Web site and other online outlets.
> ...
> In some significant sense, the traditional distinction between publishing open-access and closed-access works was becoming irrelevant. Surely, if it wanted to, the press could spend a few hours sending takedown requests for all of its books to this popular file-sharing Web site.


http://torrentfreak.com/pirates-are-the-music-industrys-most-valuable-customers-100122/


> Although IFPI refused to share the entire research report with TorrentFreak, we can conclude the following from the two pages that were published online.
> 
> Compared to music buyers, music sharers (pirates) are
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon. (Aug 7, 2011)

ford442 said:


> spotify will not be free for long so enjoy it while it lasts - they are just testing the US consumption levels with the free accounts right now. soon you can expect limited hours per month and more incentives to pay $5 or $10 per month for your continued streaming.


It's already not free. The free account gets you only like 5 hours per month. They have a 4.99 and 9.99 plan (i think those are the prices). To make it worse the 4.99 plan still has ads! FUCK THAT!


----------



## ford442 (Aug 7, 2011)

the one nice thing i have done with spotify is to find some new russian music - itunes and the like don't carry eastern european acts..

my friend swears by something called the Usenet - you have to pay a little, but you never have to upload or be part of any tracker..


----------



## brandon. (Aug 7, 2011)

ford442 said:


> the one nice thing i have done with spotify is to find some new russian music - itunes and the like don't carry eastern european acts..
> 
> my friend swears by something called the Usenet - you have to pay a little, but you never have to upload or be part of any tracker..


Usenet used to be the shit. The best thing about it as the ability to max out your connections. I had a 20 connection SSL plan. My internet was 10mbps download at the time and I would get a constant 9-9.5megs per second down. It was amazing. A lot of usenet stuff is getting shut down finally though


----------



## Cali chronic (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah I cannot go to show because I do not like being searched by big uneducated Security Guards. The only ones with weapons are the guys you did not find them on. Which means they are trained foot soldiers. Meanwhile Mr 50 something gets his pockets rummaged through. You throw his bottle of water out and take his bottle opener. Tyrants! oh and steal my weed.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 7, 2011)

torrents suck unless you are a member of private trackers lol you guys should get on my level


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 11, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> No one has a moral quandary with stealing?
> 
> If you worked your butt off to produce a bad ass crop, you wouldnt mind other people just taking it? What the fuck?
> 
> Support music, or given the musical inclinations of most here - dont.


 none of these greedy rappers give back, fuck em


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 11, 2011)

Straight Sativa said:


> This^
> 
> Never heard of spotify but if it's anything like Limewire, KaZaa, frostwire, ect..it's usually very easy to get viruses using these programs. Private/invite only torrent comunnities are the best. There is virtually a zero percent chance of the files infecting your computer using these pseudo-private p2p torrent communities (torrent trackers) becuase all the torrents will be reviewed by users who dl them and if they contain any malware, the user who upploaded would most be banned. It's similar to sites like pirate bay, only its a more tight-knit, secure comminity. Waffles.fm is a good one I know of. I'm sure there are many more music trackers out there just not sure of the names; IP Torrents is a good tracker for pretty much everything: music, movies, tv shows, documents, porn, ebooks and whatever else. Agian, access is granted on an invite only system.
> Then once you have access to the tracker use programs like Vuze, UTorrent, BitTorrent to download.


no this id supposed to be completely safe


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 11, 2011)

even for 10 bucks a month they got tons of underground shit, tons of shit itunes and those are bullshit sites will never have, and it better then getting tons of viruses


----------



## The Ruiner (Aug 13, 2011)

You all missed the point. Every single one of you. 

I don't care about major artists.

My problem is with the fact that it's becoming impossible for small artists/labels/recording engineers/producers/etc. to make money off of the investment in recording because no one buys the damn albums anymore. 

You guys sound like schizoids, "we love the music, fuck those people, keep making music - we'll steal it from you because we feel like you owe us something"


----------



## runner007 (Aug 19, 2011)

Torrenting using a almost limewire like build up, lookup inside the plan etc.


----------



## marawana (Aug 22, 2011)

The invites from spotify are pretty quick, I received mine within 24 hours of signing up. My friend has the max subscription and he absolutely loves it.


----------



## ford442 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> You all missed the point. Every single one of you.
> 
> I don't care about major artists.
> 
> ...


are you a recording professional? because i see the whole thing in a different light - i feel like the music that i have heard through p2p exposed me to acts that i would normally not ever care about or listen to - let's take REM, i know gay people listen, i know they have depressing songs, normally i would never buy anything by them, but since i happened to have an old copy of Murmur from sailing the pirate seas and now i am a lifelong fan - who knows, i could buy music, i could buy tickets to a show.. i maintain that p2p offers exposure to a whole audience who either cannot or will not pay for their downloads..

i have personally released all of my recorded music in torrent form - 11 torrents containing over 100 songs - i normally don't get much traffic on my own, but the torrents have over 53,000 downloads now and i have had hundreds of people come through my website because of the free exposure..


----------

